# Are SoundMagic E10S a good upgrade to the ES18?



## akiratoriyama (Dec 28, 2015)

Got them today, but most of the threads seem to suggest they're not much of an improvement over ES18, so should I return them or keep them, and if I do return which IEM should I get for around Rs. 2500?


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2015)

akiratoriyama said:


> Got them today, but most of the threads seem to suggest they're not much of an improvement over ES18, so should I return them or keep them, and if I do return which IEM should I get for around Rs. 2500?


E10s is much better than ES18 and no, keep them, they are one of the best sets under 3k.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Dec 29, 2015)

Have used various earphones in different categories including Bose, Audio Technica, Sony and Denon. SoundMagic E10S have been upgraded to include angular 3.5mm jack which was the only shortcoming of the previous iteration. Sound is very detailed and punchy along with great audio separation. These are high end earphones, mind you. They also won best earphones under 50 euros repeatedly 5yrs .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> Have used various earphones in different categories including Bose, Audio Technica, Sony and Denon. SoundMagic E10S have been upgraded to include angular 3.5mm jack which was the only shortcoming of the previous iteration. Sound is very detailed and punchy along with great audio separation. These are high end earphones, mind you. They also won best earphones under 50 euros repeatedly 5yrs .



How is the build quality...is there any tearing of cables as it was with ES18 ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> How is the build quality...is there any tearing of cables as it was with ES18 ?


E10s uses internally twisted cables, which are very hard to break.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> E10s uses internally twisted cables, which are very hard to break.



Alright...I had a bad experience with ES18 which had broken outer layer of the cable after some time

btw I have 3 options to choose now
1. ES10s
2. Brainwavz Delta
3.Piston 3

which do u recommend ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Alright...I had a bad experience with ES18 which had broken outer layer of the cable after some time
> 
> btw I have 3 options to choose now
> 1. ES10s
> ...


If you have budget then go for E10S, else go for Delta as Piston has poor build quality and is not officially available here(out of stock). Delta has 2 years warranty, that's why I bought it a few days back, will be getting it by Friday I think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2015)

tkin said:


> If you have budget then go for E10S, else go for Delta as Piston has poor build quality and is not officially available here(out of stock). Delta has 2 years warranty, that's why I bought it a few days back, will be getting it by Friday I think.



OK..I think u know about how ES10s sounds in quality and can u do a review and feedback on delta and see if its a better option than ES10s ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> OK..I think u know about how ES10s sounds in quality and can u do a review and feedback on delta and see if its a better option than ES10s ?


It was long time since I owned the E10, I own a E80 now. I will do a review between my E80 and Delta. Lost the Piston 3 few days back but will do a review as I remember the sound signature.


----------



## quad_core (Jan 1, 2016)

tkin said:


> It was long time since I owned the E10, I own a E80 now. I will do a review between my E80 and Delta. Lost the Piston 3 few days back but will do a review as I remember the sound signature.



Hi [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],

Please do a short review of E80 . How would they compare to BeyerDynamic DTX102ie (around 3k).
I read that E80 has 64ohms impedence, if so will normal mobile devices be able to power it ?


----------

